# Shooting butterfly for hunting?



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I started to draw into butterfly. Half butterfly is all I can do right now. Even with light bands. My wrist is not strong enough, yet. Also the movement is a bit odd. But it defentely creates more energy. I will work on it.

I wonder if you guys hunter use the butterfly style for maximum power?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I use what I call a 3/4 butterfly ... really about a 36 inch or so draw. My accuracy (such as it is!) goes out the window with full butterfly. If I were to hunt with full butterfly, I am sure I would not be bringing home any game! I guess I just need more practice with it, but do not really see the need of it. Good bands and ammo with 3/4 butterfly will get the job done for me.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Charles said:


> I use what I call a 3/4 butterfly ... really about a 36 inch or so draw.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Ha! Sorry, but that seems a bit over estimated... That would mean that your full butterfly would be 48 inches or so... I don't think you are a short man, nor have stubby arms like a t-Rex 

I apologize if I am wrong about your height.. Nothing wrong with being 4ft 

Dave, I Haven't hunted with my slingshot, but do do butterfly from time to Tim's, and sounds like we have the same problems. Try Tobse "fist grip" it makes it easier to pull.. I couldn't find his video/ thread but here is mine demonstrating it

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19209-mighty-duck-gripping-fist-fist-grip-demo-vid/?hl=%2Bfist+%2Bgrip


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Charles said:


> I use what I call a 3/4 butterfly ... really about a 36 inch or so draw. My accuracy (such as it is!) goes out the window with full butterfly. If I were to hunt with full butterfly, I am sure I would not be bringing home any game! I guess I just need more practice with it, but do not really see the need of it. Good bands and ammo with 3/4 butterfly will get the job done for me.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


I believe I'm with you about full butterfly and accuracy.

I gained about 5" at my draw and I think I will stop there. I'm now at about 35" draw length.

I'm not sure if this is even half butterfly but it makes a big difference and I still can maintain my accuracy.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

DaveSteve said:


> lightgeoduck said:
> 
> 
> > Charles said:
> ...


Thanks for the link.

I tried to shoot with a 'fist grip' but it's not for me.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

me same as Charles 38-40" 3/4 butterfly ... a lot of punch anyway ...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > I use what I call a 3/4 butterfly ... really about a 36 inch or so draw.
> ...


Yep ... I just measured it with a tape. Actual draw at what I am calling 3/4 is abut 48 inches. I call it 3/4 because of the contortion of my arms, not the draw length ... I have only one more joint to unfold. In terms of draw length, full butterfly for me is about 68-72 inches, depending on how I hold the pouch. But to hold the pouch at that draw, the bands would have to be VERY light.

Fact remains ... I never hunt at full butterfly because my accuracy is just not there, and I have plenty of power at shorter draw.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Charles said:


> lightgeoduck said:
> 
> 
> > Charles said:
> ...


Ha, those measurements seem more feasable.  And though there are quite a few people that are accurate at full butterfly, you are right a short draw is all that is really needed with the right set up, and from what I read in the hunting subforum, is all one really needs and normally use.

I guess the general populous of butterfly shooters, are shooting for speed and don't have hunting in their mind (from what I see and have an opinion on).

LGD


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > lightgeoduck said:
> ...


LGD, I believe you're right. Not mut response from the hunters. Butterfly style for hunting is not popular.

Again, I learned something.


----------

